# Meet Abra and Essie!



## kmaria (Nov 30, 2012)

So! November 10th, My Fiance and I were in Petsmart to buy a new leash and some things for our dog, and he wanted to check out the small animals. So he was looking at them and contemplating, and I came to find out that he knew of a girl in one of his seminars at school who would sometimes bring her pet rat with her, and it would hang out in her hoodie or her bag. My man has always been a lover of things like pokemon, and I think he really just loved the idea of a little pet of his own to bond with like that. He'd never had anything like it growing up! Not even a hamster!

So I guess this wasn't as spontaneous a decision as it would first seem, apparently he had been thinking about it for awhile! But with my encouragement we started looking at them in a new way, to take home as a pet! We were first looking at the fancy mice. We were very lucky to have a knowledgeable staff member to help us out with our decision... after awhile she told us that the mice tend to be less personable than the rats. We didn't SEE any rats, that's why we were looking at the mice. So I asked her if she happened to have any fancy rats, and she said she had two that were in the back that hadn't been brought out yet.

She brought out two females for us to see in a big plastic storage container with carefresh in the bottom. After checking them out a bit, my fiance decided on a tan and white one, leaving the brown one that really reminded me of ratatouille behind. It made me sad to see her left behind! After loading up on necessary supplies, we brought her home and got her set up. Here she is:















​So after the first few days, I was still thinking about the rat we left behind. I really wanted to go adopt her as well, so that he and I would both have a special friend, because really once you see how great these pets are, you can't help but want one to love! He and I still live apart, and about 25 minutes away. So I sort of wanted one of my own! I was struggling with the decision and going back and forth, and eventually decided to just let it be. But six days after we brought Abra home, we had to go back to the store for some more supplies. Out of curiosity I took a look at the small animals and found that her brown friend that she came in with was still there! After many sad mopey faces given to my fiance, he decided to let me have her 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








​Now the idea was that I would have him hang onto her for awhile until I got my necessary supplies, which I was unable to pick up that night. BUT... we didn't know any better until we saw them reunited, how HAPPY they would be to see one another again!!!  Not surprisingly, we couldn't bear to separate them again! You could tell how beyond excited they were to be together again. 








​
For those first several days that we had Abra, we gave her time to herself as was suggested to us, so she could acclimate to her new surroundings. A couple days before we brought home Essie, she was still quite timid and shy and afraid. The addition of Essie changed that so quickly! Abra was a whole new rat! It seemed like she gained confidence immediately by having her friend there with her. 

Essie is definitely the more rambunctious one of the two, and by now she has even taught her friend how to jump out of the cardboard box we use when we have them out for play. She never started doing it until she saw Essie do it about 10 times haha!!

After doing some reading and stumbling across things, I know there is a lot of controversy surrounding pet store rats, but I have no regrets in getting these beauties. They are here whether the way they got here is good or not, and they still need someone to look after them! They seem to be very healthy.

My only regret is that I didn't ask enough questions. I don't know how old they are! They had only just been shipped to the store, but I guess that doesn't always mean very much. These pictures are quite small, but if anyone has any insight I am happy to hear it! We are still novices in the rat world, but learning lots every day.

Abra is now hanging out in hoodies, and Essie is just on the move ALWAYS. She never wants to slow down for very long!  She does seem to leave behind lots of bits of herself when we have her out in the box, but I don't know if it's "fear poop" or if it's just her taking care of her business ???

They also love to nibble on finger nails, but they don't bite us. Abra likes to give kisses and I hear Essie is too, but I don't get to see them as often as he does since they live with him 

Here are some more photos.








​We couldn't be happier with our little rat family! Thanks for reading


----------



## RedRosyify (Nov 25, 2012)

Aawwwhh such an adorable rattie story! I practically just widely smiled at my computer screen when you mentioned how the two girls recognized each other and got all excited to be reunited!

I hope you and your fiancé have a lot of fun with your ratties, they're all such cuties! But Abra will have to be my favourite!


----------



## kmaria (Nov 30, 2012)

RedRosyify said:


> Aawwwhh such an adorable rattie story! I practically just widely smiled at my computer screen when you mentioned how the two girls recognized each other and got all excited to be reunited!
> 
> I hope you and your fiancé have a lot of fun with your ratties, they're all such cuties! But Abra will have to be my favourite!


Thank you ;D It was definitely a nice moment to see them excited to be together again! Best decision we made, so glad he gave in to my mopey faces  It was pretty funny actually, he was standing at the end of one aisle looking at the parrot toys to see if any of them would work for Abra, and I was alllllll the way at the top of it near the cages. I stepped into the aisle like a creeper and just stared him down with a puppy dog frown until he noticed me, and then I saw him roll his eyes, shake his head and make a hand motion as if to say "go ahead". LOL!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Awe that is so sweet! The same thing happened with my two first rats that I have. I brought one home then I read that they love having a friend so I went and got one more from the same cage the next day and as soon as I put the second one in the cage they started playing with excitement!  those 2 are beautiful ratties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmaria (Nov 30, 2012)

thank you everyone  

yes, looking back I'd have been very sorry if we'd held off on the idea after learning how much better they do as a pair or more! Cause even though we could have gone back for another at any point, it might not have been Essie!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy crap, my name is Abra so it's awesome that your/your boyfriend's rat is named that. XD

They're such cuties! <3 And it's adorable that they recognized each other!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Cute girls! Glad they are together again!!


----------

